# Do budgies get less active as they get old?



## macabremag (May 10, 2015)

Hey all,

Just wanted to ask a question about budgies getting old. We've had dogs and cats and stuff and see how getting quite old visibly affects their level of activity, but I was curious if the same happens with budgies? Sometimes I wonder if what I see in him is an early sign of illness or just age.

My Charlie is about 9 and a half and for the last few years he's started being less active. He still loves a fuss and can be quite naughty, still has his regular periods of play but he spends a lot more time just chilling on his perch on one leg than he used to. The reason I'm curious if this is an age thing rather than a sign of sickness is that it doesn't progress to anything worse and I have had him checked recently (he was on Baytril last month for a respiratory irritation).

So what do you think, do budgies get a bit less active as they age?


----------



## Sim (Apr 22, 2019)

I have read that budgies who are more than six or seven years old usually become less active and eat less.

However, I think it varies from budgie to budgie, as I have a male budgie who is more than six years old and he is as active as always (but he might be "aging well" because his mate is only a year and a half old).

Since you said that this period of inactivity has been going on for a few years and that you have just had him checked, it is safe to assume that he has slowed down because of his age.

I hope I helped you. :001_smile:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It's great that you have had Charlie for 9 1/2 years. I don't think it is unusual for an older bird to slow down, some of the age related issues for any parrot species as they age is arthritis, and issues with the kidneys, heart and eyes, that makes it really important for an annual exam with an avian vet, or more often if a problem arises, that way if problems come up they can be addressed in the initial stages.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is quite normal for any animal to become less active as it ages. 
Cody has offered you excellent advice.*


----------

